# NFC ring as a key (Cnick & similar)



## Shadow LI

Starting to think this is a scam. Was only told it would be 5-6 weeks after order was placed. Now website says all items out of stock. Just received an almost empty envelop in the mail (contained one piece of wax paper) with usps tracking number sent from Albany NY. 
Anyone else order?


----------



## eXntrc

Never heard of this before, but it's worth pointing out that they're showing in stock with prime delivery on Amazon.


I find this interesting. Every time I've seen someone try to reverse engineer the door entry cards they've failed. That's why this woman dissolved her original card to embed it in her arm. The closest I've seen to reverse engineering the card is this project on Github. If you read the user comments they talk about both the CNICK ring. Still not clear if it should work, but please do report back if you get one and if it works.


----------



## Shadow LI

Think the amazon one is different from the one that I ordered that would replace key card.


----------



## SR22pilot

I think someone on Tesla Divas (Facebook) got one.


----------



## android04

No idea if the CNICK rings work, but these seem like they probably do since they are made from an actual Tesla keycard http://teslatrip.com/ring/


----------



## Lgkahn

Juatvl get the Bluetooth key fob ... works great.


----------



## MelindaV

Lgkahn said:


> Juatvl get the Bluetooth key fob ... works great.


or a phone. in nearly 20k miles have not had my phone fail to unlock the car yet and its always with me


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue

Why? Why go for that?


----------



## Frully

Definitely neat...but $25 shipping from china for a 5 gram item is where I duck out. Note to self: I'm gonna make my own.


----------



## Klaus-rf

With shipping included, it's about $100/US overpriced. IMHO.


----------



## Racdok

I got the $99 ceramic ring on Ebay . It took 10 days to get here from China and works great. It even has logo engraved.


----------



## Racdok

Same one, very happy with it.


----------

